# vampire counts for sale



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

unfortunately due to me A. losing intrest in fantasy and well pure lazyness im letting my latest project go.

i have the folowing up for sale
i have the following for sale
1 x female Vampire.
1 x Necromancer
1 x Wight King BSB (Forge World.)
1 x Krel
30 x Skeletons (Command)
20 x Zombies
20 x Ghouls
3 x Crypt Horros
3 x Vargiests
20 x Grave Guard (Command)
5 x Black Knights
1 x Varghulf.
20x mantic zombies

pm if interested


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Hey grum can you get in to contact with me please about our trade we sorted out


----------

